
Material Design , Learning the Rules and Breaking Them - Danafrid
https://medium.com/@creatrixx/material-design-learning-the-rules-and-breaking-them-1787ee364094
======
ulber
Can't agree more about the importance of breaking the rules. In my foray to
Windows Phone development, I spent a lot of time customizing components to
implement the design language well in Reitit [1]. The early Metro/Modern
design language had next to no UI chrome, so many apps that didn't do their
app specific design work ended up feeling very empty.

[1] [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/store/p/reitit/9nblggh093vj](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/store/p/reitit/9nblggh093vj)

------
songzme
Really enjoyed this article, thank you for sharing. I've seen time and time
again engineers arguing to use a certain technology just because it is 'the
standard' or 'everybody else is doing it'. As you pointed out, the most
important skill is to first understand the problem you are trying to solve and
then come up with a solution that solves it.

A blanket solution "just do x" is never a solution.

